# Electronic Parking Brake Calibration After Rear Pad Replacement..... HOW TO?



## wrc2tuning (Aug 12, 2007)

Can anyone advise me as to the process for the Electronic Parking Brake Calibration after replacing the rear pads on my 2009 Audi A4 Quattro 2.0? I have a VAG - COM I just don't want to replace the pads til I can find the calibration procedure


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Have look here .
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Parking_Brake
is for a Passat, but this same options should be for Audi. The idea is prepare the YAW's to replace disc, and then close it.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Spacewalker said:


> Have look here .
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Parking_Brake
> is for a Passat, but this same options should be for Audi. The idea is prepare the YAW's to replace disc, and then close it.


Yep, should be the same for an Audi, very simple. Open the parking brake, then replace the friction like any other brake job, then close the parking brake and perform a function test.


----------



## wrc2tuning (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

I would like to stress a very important part of the procedure:

*Connect a battery charger as per repair manual. *

Failure to do so can result in damaging the module/calipers.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Not sure why this Passat stuff was posted for an Audi. This page is what you want:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A5_(8T)_Parking_Brake

The 8T A5 should be exactly the same as the 8K A4 in this respect.

-Uwe-


----------

